#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Gescheiden moeder 27

## S0raya

Selaam,,

Zal mij even kort voorstellen
Ben een jonge moeder van 27
Die werkt als activiteitenbegeleidster in een bejaardenhuis. 

Naar een huwelijk van 7 jaar en nu een scheiding van 2 jaar is het nu wel tijd om verder te gaan. Verder te gaan een nieuwe toekomst hoofdstuk met een lieve zorgzame rustige man die lief en leed kan delen
Samen lachen samen huilen kortom een maatje met wie ik alles kan delen niet voor even maar inshallah voor ons hele leven.
Voel jij je aangesproken 

Ben jij serieus dan zie ik graag je reactie tegenmoet inshallah

----------


## Onderdanige man

Is het erg als die man geen moslim is?

----------


## Mister X

Hoi soraya Pm mij.

----------


## FANTACHAT

Je kan me bericht sturen.

----------


## Karim abdeljabar

Serieuse man uit amsterdam

----------


## Karim abdeljabar

Interesse ?

----------


## borriquito

Alleenstaande man van 44 uit Belgi. Think about it

----------


## temsamani27

heey soraya 

ik heb intressen om elkaar beter te leren kennen ik ben 28 heb een eigen woning 
bij intressen stuur me een prive bericht

0644803582

nordin

----------


## dolle1195

> Selaam,,
> 
> Zal mij even kort voorstellen
> Ben een jonge moeder van 27
> Die werkt als activiteitenbegeleidster in een bejaardenhuis. 
> 
> Naar een huwelijk van 7 jaar en nu een scheiding van 2 jaar is het nu wel tijd om verder te gaan. Verder te gaan een nieuwe toekomst hoofdstuk met een lieve zorgzame rustige man die lief en leed kan delen
> Samen lachen samen huilen kortom een maatje met wie ik alles kan delen niet voor even maar inshallah voor ons hele leven.
> Voel jij je aangesproken 
> ...


. Ik ben genteresseerd doe me appen 0615109593

----------


## Redka

Hey schoonheid ben 33 jaar heb interesse.

----------


## Man-Vrijgezel

Salaam

Dankbaar werk

----------


## Amir-Brant

Salaam Walikoem,Heb je kinderen? zo nee? wat voor man zoek je?Groertjes,Amir

----------


## pɑɼɼɑuqɑɼnƨ

Stelletje hyena's! En dit verzin je niet: een gescheiden moeder vragen of ze kinderen heeft. Nou ja, ze kan ze ook verkocht of bij het grof vuil gezet hebben natuurlijk. Op maroc.nl kan alles.

----------


## Amir-Brant

> Stelletje hyena's! En dit verzin je niet: een gescheiden moeder vragen of ze kinderen heeft. Nou ja, ze kan ze ook verkocht of bij het grof vuil gezet hebben natuurlijk. Op maroc.nl kan alles.


Ten eerste, ik ben geen hyena maar een mens. ten tweede het was niet beledigende bedoeld, er zijn 10000000 gescheiden vrouw zonder kinderen.

----------


## Onderdanige man

> Ten eerste, ik ben geen hyena maar een mens. ten tweede het was niet beledigende bedoeld, er zijn 10000000 gescheiden vrouw zonder kinderen.


Er staat gescheiden moeder slimpie. Het is moeilijk moeder te zijn zonder kinderen te hebben.

----------


## Ismael Broekhuizen

Salam aleikoem oetshma,
Ik half marokkaanse/nederlandse man van 33 jaar genaamd Ismael zoekt jou mits je al iemand gevonden hebt.
Bericht mij bij interesse.

----------


## Ismael Broekhuizen

Jazeker zuster mijn whatsapp nummer is:
0624703213 dit is niet mijn belnummer dan bel je mijn vader hhhhh
En mijn gewone belnummer is:
0633379232
Ghair inshallah

----------


## Ismael Broekhuizen

Salam aleikoem,
waarom heb je nog niet gereageerd?
Bericht mij ok

----------


## Ismael Broekhuizen

Hallo?

----------


## Ismael Broekhuizen

Hoezo ben je er ook ingetrapt

----------


## Ismael Broekhuizen

You never knows

----------


## Brahim1308

Hoi ik heet brahim,zelf ook gescheiden en ben half marrokaans.

----------

